# ECG!!



## mano

> Here's the sign-up link:
> http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/8852...hez-Mano/?ps=5
> 
> Mods, please integrate this post in the first post.








> How is Sunday June 3?
> 
> 11:00 - 8:00
> 
> Please post if this is good or bad. If it's a go I'll set up a formal sign-up through Yahoo. If anyone knows of a better way than Yahoo LMK. It's a PITA.
> 
> I hope Dave, Jim vendors and D.C. guys make it.
> 
> Mods, if you can, please integrate this post with the first one on this thread.


__________________________________________________________________________________________________

Since Warren is apparently not having the ECG this year, I'll host one. Give feedback ASAP. Here are the logistics:

The Holland section of Bucks County PA http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&r...code_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CCwQ8gEwAQ

We're about 35 min from center city Philly, add another 8 min from the airport and about 10 min. from Rt. 95 

There's lodging nearby and I'd be willing to have some people stay here overnight. I'd also host an informal gathering the night before. Otherwise we can meet at a local restaurant/bar.

I work most Saturdays until about noon, so Sundays may be better. Memorial Day weekend is out.

Give dates that are best for you and hopefully there'll be a consensus. 

Deck can accommodate 20 people and back yard another 50.

We have 3 long tables to display wares but will rent additional tables if needed

Weber grill and 18" smoker. I'll make smoked pork butt, slaw, buns for sandwiches and get a 1/4 keg of beer, water and soda. 

Cigar and pipe smoking is welcome, cigarettes are tolerated.

Pets welcome.

We have some outdoor outlets.

Back yard is pretty level.

Please give feedback. I was at Warrens for several hours last year and left by 2:00 so this is new to me.


----------



## apicius9

That's a very generous thing to do. I doubt that I can make it, but there are plenty of knife nuts closer than I am. I hope that the 'tradition' will continue, good luck!

Stefan


----------



## mano

Available dates: 5/20 and all Sunday's in June.

I'll also make a couple of gallons of good Sangria


----------



## mattrud

I will figure out how to make it, sundays I can swing.


----------



## Seth

I'm in, if you will have me (and my dog).


----------



## JohnnyChance

Sundays are tough for me, but I will see what I can do once a date is decided.


----------



## WildBoar

This is great! I can do the weekends before or after 4th of July, and the last weekend in July. After that the next one I can make is not until the last weekend in August.


----------



## mattrud

If I can make it I will bring food from the restaurant for you guys.


----------



## Andrew H

mattrud said:


> If I can make it I will bring food from the restaurant for you guys.



I say we schedule it around you then.


----------



## mano

Andrew H said:


> I say we schedule it around you then.



Not so quick. He works at Mickey D's.:biggrin:


matt, unnecessary but greatly appreciated!:hungry:


----------



## mhlee

mattrud said:


> If I can make it I will bring food from the restaurant for you guys.



Talk about a benefit of being on the East Coast!!!

That's an awesome offer, Matt.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I would love to come. Can't say one date is better than the other in that a schedule request is much more of a "request" than a guarantee. I'll bring some grub too. Any of ya'll like hog testicles?


----------



## RobinW

I will have left for Europe, but i'm sure you'll have a blast!


----------



## l r harner

just got to let me know as im flexable


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

If JC makes it, I can probably make it too - I need a ride. 
Maybe I can catch a ride with Matt?

If I come, I will bring a couple of my knives to show and to cut with.

M


----------



## mattrud

If I come I will be renting a car to bring food and knives. Keep me posted on the decided date so I can do my best to get off.


----------



## Crothcipt

Ok for a newbie around here, that has been trying to figure out what ecg. means. I am assuming it is East Coast Gathering. I will not be making the trek but I hope a ton of peeps will show.


----------



## mano

How is Sunday June 3?

11:00 - 8:00 

Please post if this is good or bad. If it's a go I'll set up a formal sign-up through Yahoo. If anyone knows of a better way than Yahoo LMK. It's a PITA.

I hope Dave, Jim vendors and D.C. guys make it. 

Mods, if you can, please integrate this post with the first one on this thread.


----------



## Crothcipt

I think you can use the forum calender. I am not sure though.


----------



## WildBoar

I think June 3 works for me (and my wife).


----------



## mattrud

I could make that work


----------



## sachem allison

I could make it work, I would have to find a way to get there though. anybody need some gas money?


----------



## Mike Davis

I am going to discuss it with my wife and see if we can fit it in. Hopefully it will not be a problem, as i would like to go. I think i might be able to bring a few knives to beat up also.


----------



## mano

Here's the sign-up link:
http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/8852384/PA/Holland/ECG-East-Coast-Gathering/Chez-Mano/?ps=5

Mods, please integrate this post in the first post.


----------



## Taz575

Hmmm. I may be able to make it. I have that Fri, Sat and Sun night off, but gotta be back at work for Monday night 3rd shift, so I would have to leave first thing Monday morning and prob go down on Saturday.


----------



## mattrud

signed up, alright lets go people. I am figuring out a way to come. I will bring knives and food but only with ample attendance from others. get on it guys!


----------



## kalaeb

This sounds like a great time. Wish I was closer. Take pics please.


----------



## sachem allison

I need a ride! who wants to give me a ride? lol


----------



## WildBoar

Son, we're likely staying in the city or in NJ on Saturday night. If there is an option for you to take a train or bus we can pick you up on the way sunday morning.


----------



## ThEoRy

I'm going to request off for this. Most likely I will be able to go barring any unforeseen circumstances. I may be able to accommodate anyone needing a ride in the NYC NJ area. If you guys can take the train to my general vicinity I could pick you up and drive to the gathering. We can work out the details once I'm sure I have off. Just let me know if you are interested in carpooling.


----------



## Taz575

Figures, parents scheduled a 90th birthday party for my Grandmother that weekend. I'm out


----------



## sachem allison

WildBoar said:


> Son, we're likely staying in the city or in NJ on Saturday night. If there is an option for you to take a train or bus we can pick you up on the way sunday morning.



where are you going to be?


----------



## WildBoar

Green Brook, just a couple miles east of North and south Plainfield. And I think Theorey's work place is less then 10 miles to the south.


----------



## WildBoar

^^EDIT -- 'west' of north and south plainfield


----------



## ThEoRy

Yeah Greenbrook is right of 22 merely a 10-15 minute drive for me.


----------



## papazaza

I know I&#8217;m new to the forum but I&#8217;m very interested in coming. Defiantly thinking about making the trip down.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Marko Tsourkan said:


> If JC makes it, I can probably make it too - I need a ride.
> Maybe I can catch a ride with Matt?
> 
> If I come, I will bring a couple of my knives to show and to cut with.
> 
> M





mattrud said:


> If I come I will be renting a car to bring food and knives. Keep me posted on the decided date so I can do my best to get off.



It looks like I will be able to go, if so I can give both or either of you a ride if that works for you guys.


----------



## eto

Just signed up. I will be there.

eto


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

eto said:


> Just signed up. I will be there.
> 
> eto



That's going to be a biggest NY crowd in years!

I will be there too, armed with 2 kitchen knives of equal length. 

M


----------



## eto

Marko Tsourkan said:


> That's going to be a biggest NY crowd in years!
> 
> I will be there too, armed with 2 kitchen knives of equal length.
> 
> M



Nice Marko, yes its going to be a fun one.


----------



## JBroida

sad to say i cant make it this year... wish i could, but just too much going on right now


----------



## sachem allison

'i'm in if I can figure out how to get where I need to get, I'm bringing some homemade hooch. and maybe a vintage or two.


----------



## mano

I'm starting to get excited by the interest! Jon, you'll be missed; Son, it looks like you should be able to catch a ride from someone in NYC.

In addition to smoking a pork butt, I'm going to confit turkey legs for tacos. Any thoughts on fillings? I'm thinking of adobo sauce and it would be good to have something crisp and fresh as a counterpoint. Never made them before so please give ideas.


----------



## WildBoar

Maybe we can convince Travis to provide some pickled onions -- those would go well with the confit turkey.

My wife is excited that so many pros will be at this ECG, as she's a bit more info cooking then knives. But she did enjoy Del's forging demo last year.


----------



## mattrud

Looks like Linecooked, eto and I have a caravan from NYC coming. You people better show up in some numbers, with knives and gear. Especially if I am going to be bringing my knives and food. Lets go people.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

JC and Linecooked offered me a ride. I might go with JC, as I don't want to overload a care that will be heavy loaded with food, right Matt?. I will be bringing some stones for Dave. 

M


----------



## ThEoRy

P.S.

I'm driving a big ass Caddy with room for 6 easy. Anyone wants to ride in style let me know.


----------



## sachem allison

ThEoRy said:


> P.S.
> 
> I'm driving a big ass Caddy with room for 6 easy. Anyone wants to ride in style let me know.



i need a ride


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

ThEoRy said:


> P.S.
> 
> I'm driving a big ass Caddy with room for 6 easy. Anyone wants to ride in style let me know.



What else is included in the in-style ride?


----------



## ThEoRy

European leather, real oak trim, 15 speaker stereo system, 300 horsepower engine, chrome rims, abs breaks, 26 hw/mpg...


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Man, that sounds great! You got some spare room? I bet everybody will want to travel in THAT car. 

M


----------



## l r harner

my old truck and i are planning on makig the trip too


----------



## mattrud

l r harner said:


> my old truck and i are planning on makig the trip too



I was hoping you would make it out. great news.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I am so going to try to make it. Will be a last minute thing though. If I leave here at 3 or 4am, it should be good timing. Anyone from the Carolina's or anywhere in the Southeast coming?


----------



## Andrew H

knyfeknerd said:


> I am so going to try to make it. Will be a last minute thing though. If I leave here at 3 or 4am, it should be good timing. Anyone from the Carolina's or anywhere in the Southeast coming?



I'm going to try and make it. From SE Virginia anyways irate1:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Found coverage, told the hireups and I officially have the day off. I'll be there with Marko in tow. As the saying goes Marko "Ass, Grass or Gyutos...nobody rides for free."  :razz:

I will bring my meager kit and anything else if needed. We need any foodstuffs or whatever?

As for feedback...if you have tables outside for people to show their knives off on, a covered area is best. Even a sunny day can be problematic, I know Butch had a few ferrules on a set of steak knives crack last year just from sitting out in the sun.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Also, Colin, I see you online and I haven't seen you post lately. You coming or what?


----------



## mano

JC, glad you're coming and I'll put the tables in a shaded area. And...



sachem allison said:


> i need a ride



... will someone please give this good man a ride?! He's bringing hooch.


----------



## WildBoar

JohnnyChance said:


> We need any foodstuffs or whatever?


I think a good list of what you need to bring is provided in your charcuterie thread...


----------



## ThEoRy

mano said:


> JC, glad you're coming and I'll put the tables in a shaded area. And...
> 
> 
> 
> ... will someone please give this good man a ride?! He's bringing hooch.



I'll be giving Son a ride. Also, is there a place locally where we can get some nice whole fish from? Maybe I can cut some stuff for the grill.


----------



## JohnnyChance

WildBoar said:


> I think a good list of what you need to bring is provided in your charcuterie thread...



Sure! But I need about 2 months to get stuff ready...not 2 weeks. I do have a little duck prosciutto ready, and I could also make some salmon pastrami and chicken liver mousse in time for the ECG.


----------



## mano

ThEoRy said:


> is there a place locally where we can get some nice whole fish from? Maybe I can cut some stuff for the grill.



Only supermarkets which get a lot of their fish delivered already portioned.


----------



## knyfeknerd

ThEoRy said:


> Maybe I can cut some stuff for the grill.


Wait, we can actually cut stuff? What are we gonna do it with???


----------



## WildBoar

knyfeknerd said:


> Wait, we can actually cut stuff? What are we gonna do it with???


Take pictures of it and post them on the Internet, of course!


----------



## Crothcipt

All those knives someone had better be cutting.

I know this isn't just cutting but it will work.
[video=youtube;zqb7QQO7aeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqb7QQO7aeM&feature=g-user-u[/video]


----------



## ThEoRy

knyfeknerd said:


> Wait, we can actually cut stuff? What are we gonna do it with???



Grill it.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Sorry. My attempt at humor ......and I said "it with " not "with it ".OK I'll stop now


----------



## Crothcipt

knyfeknerd said:


> Sorry. My attempt at humor ......and I said "it with " not "with it ".OK I'll stop now


I laughed.


----------



## ThEoRy

Ahh, I missed that the first time. :running:


----------



## Namaxy

I'm a newb here, but I hope to join you guys and meet some of the faces behind the posts! My only caveat is I don't know if I'll be able to drive that far as I'm still in a sling post shoulder surgery. IF I do make it, I'm happy to bring food, booze, old wines - whatever is needed or wanted!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Namaxy said:


> I'm a newb here, but I hope to join you guys and meet some of the faces behind the posts! My only caveat is I don't know if I'll be able to drive that far as I'm still in a sling post shoulder surgery. IF I do make it, I'm happy to bring food, booze, old wines - whatever is needed or wanted!



If you can make it to Farmington, CT you can leave your car here and I can take you the rest of the way.


----------



## mattrud

Ok, so our caravan is set, looks like we got some others coming in. I am bringing most of my knives, including the big guns. I will also be bringing a bit of food (bit might be an understatement)


----------



## Namaxy

JohnnyChance said:


> If you can make it to Farmington, CT you can leave your car here and I can take you the rest of the way.



Thanks for the generous offer Johny! I'll let you know shortly after I see how this week goes therapy wise. Thanks again.


----------



## JMac

I'm gonna try to make this.


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm going to try to be here for this. Sorry that I can't commit yet but the plan is to attend.


----------



## apicius9

Wish I could be there and meet people (again). Not really my business, just thinking: It might be a nice gesture to inform/invite Warren who has been so generous with hosting this in the past. Not sure if he is still reading or whether his priorities have shifted away from us. 

I hope you guys have a lot of fun out there!

Stefan


----------



## mano

Warren has already been invited via PM. He's been the host for such a long time it's his turn to be a guest. He'll try to make it.

I've also been in touch with other people that are in the area but haven't been active on the forum.


----------



## WildBoar

Booked our hotel for Friday night earlier today. We'll knock around downtown Friday afternoon/ evening and Saturday morning, then drive to NJ to visit my aunt until Sunday morning. Anyone around in the downtown area who might want to meet up for dinner Friday night? Craig sent me a few restaurant suggestions.


----------



## eto

mattrud said:


> Ok, so our caravan is set, looks like we got some others coming in. I am bringing most of my knives, including the big guns. I will also be bringing a bit of food (bit might be an understatement)



Nice Matt, just let us know the details any anything we can do to help.

Thanks


----------



## Doug Seward

I'll be there with a carrot cake and something else that goes with BBQ. Thanks for the invite. -Doug


----------



## mano

Here's a list of probable attendees so we have a general idea of how many people may show:

Seth
JChance
Wildboar (2)
Theory
Son
Mike Davis
Marko
Mattrud
Eto
Dave
Jmac
Namaxy
knyfeknerd
Andrew H
papazaza
Doug Seward

Friends and relatives are welcome. Just indicate how many may attend.

There's an outside chance the local paper may cover the event. If they do, the idea is to promote our interests and if asked, explain how the knives we use are different than the average knife without putting them down.


----------



## WildBoar

I think there is one signed up on "Upcoming" that did not make it onto this list.

Please bring some spouses/ gfs, so my wife is not the only one :biggrin:

Hopefully Butch, Dave M and Warren can make it as well!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Sweet oh yeah. I'm definitely coming. Work and the boss (wife) are letting me go. Let me know if I can bring anything. I probably won't bring food -I think you guys have that covered. I may bring some good NC beers though.


----------



## Taz575

Bummed I am missing this one  Maybe the next one!


----------



## kalaeb

This sounds like it is going to be a blast.


----------



## Line cooked

I am in...just added my name to the list


----------



## Dave Martell

OK I'm officially signed up. I'm dragging along my wife and kids(2) as well. See you there!


----------



## mattrud

Dave Martell said:


> OK I'm officially signed up. I'm dragging along my wife and kids(2) as well. See you there!


Yes!


----------



## Andrew H

Dave Martell said:


> OK I'm officially signed up. I'm dragging along my wife and kids(2) as well. See you there!



Me too. Looking forward to it!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dave Martell said:


> OK I'm officially signed up. I'm dragging along my wife and kids(2) as well. See you there!



Awesome!

I haven't seen Jim post in this thread yet...what's his excuse? You making the voyage or what buddy?


----------



## Seth

Any 'older' guys (60) coming?


----------



## Dave Martell

Seth said:


> Any 'older' guys (60) coming?




I feel older...does that count?


----------



## sachem allison

my dr. says I have the heart of a 80 year old, does that count? lol


----------



## Seth

sachem allison said:


> my dr. says I have the heart of a 80 year old, does that count? lol



Doesn't count. As far as feeling older, when you are up to it, I guess we will have to start going back to the gym. I am trying to convince my gf, the youngster, to go. Well, at 43 she is a youngster to me. Dating the young ones, btw, just makes you feel older - rather play with kids my own age. When I was waiting for the rumored White Album to come out, she was being born...

SA: like the new bears. sort of liked the old ones too.


----------



## sachem allison

Seth said:


> Doesn't count. As far as feeling older, when you are up to it, I guess we will have to start going back to the gym. I am trying to convince my gf, the youngster, to go. Well, at 43 she is a youngster to me. Dating the young ones, btw, just makes you feel older - rather play with kids my own age. When I was waiting for the rumored White Album to come out, she was being born...
> 
> SA: like the new bears. sort of liked the old ones too.


that's a bear and a wolf. They made friends in the wild


----------



## Crothcipt

lol new position?


----------



## sudsy9977

So anybody bringing anything to buy , sell, trade?.....i love me a good swap meet.....if they r i am thinking about bringing some Carter damascus neck knives, some big old cleaners, etc.....anybody bringing anything?.....vie gotten some go od deals at other ECG's.....i love tradi ng selling and buying!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I am bringing a knife (freebee) for your friend.

I will try get 2-3 of my knives finished to bring along to show. 

M


----------



## mattrud

I will be bring knives, a few I may be willing to trade or sell


----------



## Andrew H

I'm bringing a couple knives just to let people play around with something they might not have. (Gengetsu, Rottman, Harner laser petty). None are for sale though, Ryan :viking:

Marko, are those 2-3 are going to be for sale?


----------



## Seth

Yeah, and some stuff to sell probably. Anything in particular you folks want to buy?


----------



## Dave Martell

Countdown to ECG >>>>>>> Only *6 days* to go!!!! :tongue4:


----------



## Crothcipt

Dam I'm not going and I am excited. Hope someone can post some footage of some cool stuff there.


----------



## Dave Martell

Countdown to ECG >>>>>>> Only *4 days* to go!!!! :tongue4:


----------



## Dave Martell

Craig are you still with us???


----------



## mano

Dave Martell said:


> Craig are you still with us???



Very much! The weather forecast is promising and it looks like a good turn out. If anyone arrives early just ring the bell and I'll put you to work.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dave Martell said:


> Countdown to ECG >>>>>>> Only *4 days* to go!!!! :tongue4:



Duck prosciutto is drying, salmon pastrami is in the cure, going to make some chicken liver mousse tonight.


----------



## WildBoar

Shoot, now I feel like my normal picnic contribution some sour cream & onion potato chips and a bag of Doritos may be a little inadequate for this gathering :surrendar:


----------



## tkern

WildBoar said:


> Shoot, now I feel like my normal picnic contribution some sour cream & onion potato chips and a bag of Doritos may be a little inadequate for this gathering :surrendar:



I'll be handing off a 5lb block of bacon for you to bring.


----------



## Andrew H

It seems to me like Matt, tkern, and John have this covered... Is there anything you want people, who aren't chefs, to bring, Mano?


----------



## WildBoar

tkern said:


> I'll be handing off a 5lb block of bacon for you to bring.



WB: "Craig, here is the bacon Travis made."
Mano: "Oh. I thought it was 5 lbs. That looks like 1 lb, maybe even less!?!"
WB: (shrugs) "Dunno. He told me it was 5 lbs..."


----------



## tkern

Don't worry, I have another 3lbs just for you.


----------



## WildBoar

Woohoo!

We'd planned on making scones, but since we are driving up on Friday morning it is doubtful they will be very good on Sunday. Now thinking about making a couple batches of biscotti tomorrow, as that travels pretty well. Might have to think about making a loaf of bacon-cheese bread as well...


----------



## mano

I'm smoking a pork butt for pulled pork sandwiches and have 8 turkey legs for confit to go in tacos. Beer + sangria = happy drinking.

Andrew, maybe something sweet or healthy?


----------



## Andrew H

Sweet I can do. Healthy.... I think Travis has that covered with the 5lbs of bacon.


----------



## mano

Really, all you gents have to bring are your knives, skills and sterling personalities.


----------



## l r harner

if i amke it i look to be later afternoon 
i may have to jsut send some knives out ad let you guys handle them that is if i can get a person to babysit them


----------



## JohnnyChance

I have some slaw for the BBQ stuff too - beet n bacon slaw.


----------



## lowercasebill

me,,, not signed up but i will be there . great this should be a happy moment ? will i be the oldest at 61 ?


----------



## Dave Martell

lowercasebill said:


> me,,, not signed up but i will be there . great this should be a happy moment ? will i be the oldest at 61 ?



You're officially always the oldest no matter who;s there...LOL


----------



## Seth

Yes, you are the oldest so far. hahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Andrew H said:


> I'm bringing a couple knives just to let people play around with something they might not have. (Gengetsu, Rottman, Harner laser petty). None are for sale though, Ryan :viking:
> 
> Marko, are those 2-3 are going to be for sale?



Most are bespoken, but there will be one that is not. I am pulling at least one all-nighter between now and Sunday, to get these done. 



M


----------



## heldentenor

I can't go, but this sounds incredible. Be sure to take pictures to make us unlucky SOBs drool.


----------



## Dave Martell

*ECG!!!! *:dance:


----------



## WildBoar

Even better -- a three day weekend capped by the ECG! :hungry2:


----------



## Andrew H

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters...day=03&year=2012&hour=11&min=00&sec=00&p0=832


----------



## mattrud

Are people bring stones as well to this? I may have some stones to sell and or others can play with.


----------



## eto

mattrud said:


> Are people bring stones as well to this? I may have some stones to sell and or others can play with.



Speaking of stones,@ Dave M will you be doing any live sharpening ? would be cool to watch your style of sharpening and get some pointers.


----------



## Dave Martell

eto said:


> Speaking of stones,@ Dave M will you be doing any live sharpening ? would be cool to watch your style of sharpening and get some pointers.




I never plan on it but always end up doing it anyway.


----------



## eto

Dave Martell said:


> I never plan on it but always end up doing it anyway.



Thanks Dave, don't worry we will give you some breaks in between. :justkidding:


----------



## JohnnyChance

mattrud said:


> Are people bring stones as well to this? I may have some stones to sell and or others can play with.



I was going to pack mine just in case.


----------



## WildBoar

Dave Martell said:


> I never plan on it but always end up doing it anyway.


<loads all his dull knives into a case for transport to the ECG>


----------



## Andrew H

WildBoar said:


> <loads all his dull knives into a case for transport to the ECG>



I think I just found a good excuse for why my knives aren't sharp.... :lol2:


----------



## ThEoRy

I'll pack a whole salmon in the cooler to cut up as well. I don't dig on salmon myself really but figured it could make it more fun.


----------



## Dave Martell

We're bringing a mixed case of local wines.


----------



## sachem allison

Dave Martell said:


> We're bringing a mixed case of local wines.



bringing some of my private label hooch.


----------



## Dave Martell

Man there's gonna be some loaded knifenuts at this ECG


----------



## Taz575

Loaded knife nuts and sharp pointy knives, yikes!!! Maybe it's good that I'm not going......I would be the only sober one there!! 

Still bummed I can't go, so I had to console myself with some shopping today  New resaw fence for the bandsaw, little odds and ends and a new recurve bow


----------



## Mike Davis

Looking like i will not be able to make it. Sucks....would love to hang out, maybe buy some knives...maybe some stones. If there are left overs...maybe BST...daddy needs some new stones


----------



## mano

Mike, sorry you can't make it.

Okay, folks. Looks like great weather and 25-30 attendees. We have enough food and drink for 75. There should be two tables for food and another five for knives and such. I have several cutting boards for demonstrations and the nearest hospital is only 10 minutes away. They have a good ER.

When you arrive park on the street and walk around to the back. 

House rules: Have fun at all costs and don't kick sand.

It should be a great time!


----------



## Dave Martell

Awesome Craig, can't wait - ECG tomorrow bitches!!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dave Martell said:


> Awesome Craig, can't wait - ECG tomorrow bitches!!



Are your kids just as excited as you?


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> Awesome Craig, can't wait - ECG tomorrow bitches!!





JohnnyChance said:


> Are your kids just as excited as you?




My wife told them that we're going to go hang out with Daddy's friends tomorrow and my oldest said, "Daddy has friends?"


----------



## knyfeknerd

Lol!!!


----------



## mattrud

Dave Martell said:


> My wife told them that we're going to go hang out with Daddy's friends tomorrow and my oldest said, "Daddy has friends?"



That's exactly what my staff said to me!


----------



## Dave Martell

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Seth

Taz575 said:


> Loaded knife nuts and sharp pointy knives, yikes!!!



And probably a dog.... Be careful around 16" tall mammals..


----------



## Taz575

You guys better take lots of pics and videos for those of us who won't be there!!!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

*ECG > *


0days15hours left!!!

:excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited::excited:


----------



## Crothcipt

lol


----------



## Andrew H

I'm in the city of brotherly love. Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Dave Martell

Andrew H said:


> I'm in the city of brotherly love.




Watch yer back!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Andrew H said:


> I'm in the city of brotherly love. Can't wait for tomorrow.



See how many restaurants/businesses you can find with an autographed photo of Sly Stallone hanging in a prominent place. That guy is like royalty in Philly.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Okay, hitting the road now. 10.5 hours in a car by myself. Red Bull time!


----------



## apicius9

Have fun, guys (and gals)! Wish I could be there.

Stefan


----------



## JMac

have fun, wish i could be there today.


----------



## ThEoRy

Ok son and I are here.


----------



## mhlee

ThEoRy said:


> Ok son and I are here.



PICTURES???? WHERE ARE THE PICTURES??? :knife:


----------



## Eamon Burke

Seriously, who the eff is liveblogging this thing???

We need tweets people! And webcams and ****.


----------



## oivind_dahle

+1


----------



## knyfeknerd

The strippers just got here!!!!


----------



## Eamon Burke

By "strippers" you mean Matt's Collection. Cause we all know which we really want to see.

I mean, you can get naked women pretty much anywhere...


----------



## knyfeknerd

Great time. Big thanks to mano and family for hosting. Really nice bunch of people .....oh yeah and knives. I feel even more inadequate after today.


----------



## Andrew H

Thank you Craig for hosting! It was great to put faces with names and check out lots of knives.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

The lack of pictures here is an outrage.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Oh hey, did you guys see that? *ECG2012 apparently never took place.* Because we all know...


----------



## Seth

I'm not sure it happened. Post pics please.


----------



## Pabloz

OK...COME ON NOW!!!!! POST SOME PICS.....PLEASE: :begging::begging::begging::begging:


----------



## mattrud

there honestly was not much picture taking. Once we laid out the knives it started raining and was like that off and on. But I am sure there are some pics floating around.


----------



## eto

Thank you Mano for hosting ECG. thanks all who came out. Great time with some great folks, crazy knives, and some really good food. Only took a few pics but Im sure more will pop up soon.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Was great to see old friends and to make new ones. 

Thanks Craig for the opportunity.

M


----------



## Dave Martell

I arrived very late but had a great time none the less. Thanks to Craig and family for hosting. :thumbsup:



PS - I took no pictures.


----------



## l r harner

i loved all the ecgs i have been to (thinkin only missed 1 (the first) and would have been there today) 
remember bros before hoes but ladies should always come first and i put kelly first 
things have been interestign but i think i ll n make next years no problem 

if doug sent the msg i thank him and cover the word sent (dave sorry bout the posti ll call tomorrow to hash a few things out ) 

i bet it was a blast and hope to see many pictures


----------



## sachem allison

thanks, Craig and family, had a great time and appreciate the lagavulin. nice meeting everyone and letting me fondle your knives.


----------



## apicius9

Hey, wait a minute, nobody told me there would be Lagavulin! Dang, I should have flown over 

Stefan


----------



## Line cooked

Many thanks to Craig forand family for being awesome hosts and to everyone who shared there sickness:happymug:....I mean collection......hope to see to all again soon


----------



## mano

Thank you all for coming. The array of quality of knives was incredible and everyone brought some great food and drink. Theory did a terrific demonstration of breaking down a whole salmon. Seeing their stuff and meeting these folks in person underscored the staggering amount of craftsmanship, culinary talent, knowledge and dedication on KKF. 

All the attendees were forum members and if they didn't have to leave they would've talked knives well into the night. Everyone was a great guest with no drunken knife fights and bloodshed. Frankly, my wife and son were disappointed. 

David/Wildboar took lots of pictures so be patient.


----------



## WildBoar

Only have my cell phone pics with me here at work. These are the ones I used to taunt Travis during our trip 

Gotta start this with one of the reasons we are willing to hit the Philly area: Capogiro



Their gelato is the best we've ever had outside of Italy, and is also better then most places we've tried in Italy. Oh, and they ship...

Next up are a couple shots of our entrees at Il Pittore in downtown Philly. We had a fantastic dinner there Friday night. First pic is braised veal cheeks, and second is suckling pig. These pics were taken well into the consumption process



Pics of pasta w/ wild boar ragu and olive oil cake to follow tonight. Oh, and they had about a dozen different amaros -- first time I have seen that.

And one of the highlights from Saturday -- a pile of corned beef at Hershel's East Side Deli at Reading Terminal:



I'll skip the posts of Capogiro and Italian Market from Saturday for now... Onto the ECG '12!

This is Johnny Chance's fantastic spread:




Followed by Rick's filleted salmon:




and Knyfenerd tearing off some salmon cheeks, a la zombie invasion (with an assist from Rick):


----------



## Seth

Just to add my thanks to mano and family for hosting. I had some great conversations with a couple of great people and missed out on a couple...next time. And Chris, thanks for babysitting the dog from time to time. Hope you made home okay. No offense to the rest of you, but I have to go with Lilly and Abby on this; knives are just knives.


----------



## 99Limited

Seth said:


> ... No offense to the rest of you, but I have to go with Lilly and Abby on this; knives are just knives.



Uh ... Do you really believe that???? unish: Shame on you. :spankarse:


----------



## Seth

Not really, but Dave's kids are very cute and of course were drawn to the dog...


----------



## maxim

HUH Still no pictures  :curse:


----------



## knyfeknerd

I haven't posted since the night of ECG. Afterwards I slept at a friend's house and left Philly at 1:30 a.m. Returned back home and straight to work until midnight, then back to work at 5 a.m. I am beginning to feel like a face-eating zombie. 
In retrospect, I've got to say it was totally worth it. This was my first one as I am still very new here, but putting faces to names and having actual conversation with everyone was worth the insane drive. I got an awesome knife bag and a WIP knife(to be posted later) from Son. Ate some killer food (especially Johnny Chance's charcuterie), drank lots of booze(Son's brandy too)and saw the most impressive collection(s) of knives ever assembled in one place.
If I had to do it all over again, I would-but would have tried to stay a couple of nights at least. I'm considering holding something at my house this summer too for some southeast members. There are a ton of KKF members in the state of NC alone. Will post more about it later!


----------



## mano

WildBoar said:


> WB: "Craig, here is the bacon Travis made."
> Mano: "Oh. I thought it was 5 lbs. That looks like 1 lb, maybe even less!?!"
> WB: (shrugs) "Dunno. He told me it was 5 lbs..."



Turns out it was 3 lbs. of most excellent bacon. Just had a few slices this a.m. Saving the fat to mix in when I grind burger meat.


----------



## Dave Martell

So where are all the pictures at? Someone must have taken some pictures?


----------



## WildBoar

I have a few pics of the food table and some of Matt's Kramer, but we did not take pics of the knife tables or the knuts :O I should have gotten out to the tables with the camera before the rain passed over.


----------



## Dave Martell




----------



## knyfeknerd

There was an issue with the glare coming off of my head that messed with everyone's camera shots. It's hell on a sunny day. Shoulda worn a hat.


----------



## DWSmith

knyfeknerd said:


> I'm considering holding something at my house this summer too for some southeast members. There are a ton of KKF members in the state of NC alone. Will post more about it later!



Put me down for sure. I'm at Beer, Bourbon & BBQ the first weekend in August. Otherwise I'm free for the summer.


----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## apicius9

The BoardSMITH said:


> Put me down for sure. I'm at Beer, Bourbon & BBQ the first weekend in August. Otherwise I'm free for the summer.



B, B, & BBQ sounds like a great place to be in August - or any month, really 

Too bad there aren't more pictures. And I am still waiting for the first one with live web broasdcast...

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy

Boom. That just happened.


----------



## ThEoRy

View attachment 7821
View attachment 7822
View attachment 7823
View attachment 7824
View attachment 7825
View attachment 7826
View attachment 7827
View attachment 7828
View attachment 7829
View attachment 7830






































View attachment 7869
View attachment 7870
View attachment 7871
View attachment 7872


----------



## Crothcipt

Well this proves that it did happen. I was starting to think there was a huge conspiracy going on. I mean all these people and beautiful knives and no pics. Great pics, btw. Hope I can make one of these some time soon.


----------



## markenki

Good looking knives. Any pics of Marko's western prototype with the integral bolster?


----------



## JohnnyChance

markenki said:


> Good looking knives. Any pics of Marko's western prototype with the integral bolster?



The prototype has peened bolsters and no, it didn't make an appearance...yet.


----------



## steeley

Nice thanks for picture's


----------



## WildBoar

Nice pics!


----------



## Taz575

YAY!!! Finally some pics to look at!! I really like the HHH Petty; it has a real sized handle and blade!! I hate the petty's with the Popsicle stick size handles on them. That one looks nice and comfy!


----------



## Dave Martell

Pictures - yeah!


----------



## JohnyChai

Thanks for taking a shot of that Marko Gyuto...


----------

